# Sticky white substance in urine?



## kibeth_x (Aug 25, 2013)

Noticed my little baby girl hedgey peed some weird white sticky substance today. She's 6 weeks old, on solids but still drinking from mom occasionally. I put her in a seperate area today to exercise and give mom a break for a bit.. when I came back a few minutes later, her belly was covered in urine, and there was white gooey stuff in it. NEVER seen this before, wondering if you guys have any idea what it could be


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Are you 100% sure it's a girl? If it was a boy he could've had some "boy time"? If not than I have no idea...


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I was going to say that but last time I got corrected when I said that


----------

